# How to attach You Tube?



## Scuba (4 November 2007)

I'm fine with images, text colouring, page links but I can't seem to get a youtube movie into my post... 

Could someone please help?
Dave


----------



## noirua (4 November 2007)

*Re: Sorry all (if it's been asked before) How to attach You tube?*



Scuba said:


> I'm fine with images, text colouring, page links but I can't seem to get a youtube movie into my post...
> 
> Could someone please help?
> Dave






Answer --- YES

try:  https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7089&highlight=practice


----------



## Scuba (4 November 2007)

*Re: Sorry all (if it's been asked before) How to attach You tube?*

noirua, I've been to that thread and there's no description of "how to", just space to post...
I am looking for something describing how to link of preferrably embed a youtube vid into one of my posts...
As I said above I'm fine with pagelinks etc just can't embed video...
Sorry for the misunderstanding...


----------



## disarray (4 November 2007)

*Re: Sorry all (if it's been asked before) How to attach You tube?*

go to youtube and get the url. eg.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95LFNe3Uw-w

you want the number after the v=

then (youtube)95LFNe3Uw-w(/youtube)

replace the (  ) with [ ]


----------



## Scuba (4 November 2007)

*Re: Sorry all (if it's been asked before) How to attach You tube?*

Thanks disarray (again)....


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 December 2008)

*Re: Sorry all (if it's been asked before) How to attach You tube?*



disarray said:


> go to youtube and get the url. eg.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95LFNe3Uw-w
> 
> you want the number after the v=
> 
> ...




Could you please make this clearer?


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 December 2008)

*Re: Sorry all (if it's been asked before) How to attach You tube?*



It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Could you please make this clearer?






after the v= copy the 11 alpha / numeric number and paste 
between the words _youtube_ in [ ] and _/youtube _in [ ]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95LFNe3Uw-w

you need this symbol [ and ] at each end of youtube and this / before the 2nd youtube

Hope this hepls


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 December 2008)

*Re: Sorry all (if it's been asked before) How to attach You tube?*

Thanks Coffee king I'll try it.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 December 2008)

*Re: Sorry all (if it's been asked before) How to attach You tube?*

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/bb-codes#youtube


----------



## CoffeeKing (25 December 2008)

*Re: Sorry all (if it's been asked before) How to attach You tube?*



Joe Blow said:


> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/help/bb-codes#youtube




Thanks Joe, helps when the Boss is around...


----------



## nulla nulla (21 July 2010)

*Re: Reinvigorate ASF as a stock forum*

Final question re links/updates. I wanted to post a link to the KRUDD song thread, but could only post the url link not the actual you-tube picture with the play button on it.
How do I post the you-tube video, picture/play button etc?


----------



## professor_frink (21 July 2010)

*Re: Reinvigorate ASF as a stock forum*



nulla nulla said:


> Final question re links/updates. I wanted to post a link to the KRUDD song thread, but could only post the url link not the actual you-tube picture with the play button on it.
> How do I post the you-tube video, picture/play button etc?




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=216028&postcount=23


----------



## nulla nulla (21 July 2010)

*Re: Reinvigorate ASF as a stock forum*

Thank you professor.


----------



## Timmy (21 July 2010)

*Re: Reinvigorate ASF as a stock forum*



nulla nulla said:


> Thank you professor.


----------



## nulla nulla (21 July 2010)

Thank you everybody.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIE2GAqnFGw

Seek and you shall find. Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Timmy (21 July 2010)

And always nice to hear from The Stones


----------



## BobMa (22 July 2010)

Rolling Stones is soooo old school =/


----------



## nulla nulla (22 July 2010)

I suppose this is almost as "old hat"?



Still a classic but.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9TGj2jrJk8


----------



## nunthewiser (22 July 2010)

bloody hippys


----------



## nulla nulla (22 July 2010)

You think thats bad try this one....



I bet it brings back a memory or three...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWmD_HcOcfU


----------

